# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Comment désinstaller windows vista

## mx77680

comment desinstaller windows vista pour revenir a XP

alor voila j'ai telecharger dernierement windows vista sur mon ordinnateur ourrais-je savoir comment le retirer sachant que je n'est pas de cd ou dvd de reinstallation windows.

----------


## JFKen

Si je comprends, tu as install Vista sur ta partition XP et tu voudrais rcuprer XP ? Vista a thoriquement mis les donnes d'XP dans un dossier  part,  moins que tu as utilis la MJ d'XP.

Mais si t'as plus le CD d'XP je pense qu'il e tez faudra le re-commander chez Microsoft, sous reserve que tu n'avais ps un XP OEM genre Compaq, Dell et cie...

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

il est marqu sur la MSDN comment utiliser le dossier dont parle JFKen, il s'agit du dossier windows.old. N'en sachant pas plus prcisment, je prfre ne rien dire et te laisser chercher  ::oops::

----------


## mx77680

> Mais si t'as plus le CD d'XP je pense qu'il e tez faudra le re-commander chez Microsoft, sous reserve que tu n'avais ps un XP OEM genre Compaq, Dell et cie...


comment dois-je dire exactement pour avoir le cd de reinstallation parce que si je me plante je suis dans la merde explique moi corectement stp merci

----------


## 20cents

Donc en fait tu n'a pas le cd de Boot de Windows Vista ni celui de Windows XP ?
Comme ils disent il faut te procurer un CD de boot windows Vista ou XP pour de toute facon formater ta partition, car il te sera impossible de garder soit l'un soit l'autre ! Il pourtant bien conseill de ne pas mettre XP et Vista sur une mme partition, dja pour les drivers c'est pas conseill du tout! Moi je te conseille d'aller sur le site de Microsoft ou tu peux tlcharger un trial de Windows XP 32 ou 64 bits et que tu graves sur un cd avec la fichier iso que tu aura tlcharger, le temps de rflchir  ce que tu veux faire! 
C'est vrai que c'est bte de ne plus avoir aucun cd de boot surtout qu'il faut format un pc de temps en temps ! 

 :;):

----------


## franck2610

Salut ba sa serait pour demander de l'aide en urgence SVP!!
Ba voila j'ai installer vista familiale premium sur mon disque dur ou il y aver xp!!(aie!)et sa serait pour savoir comment remettre ma version xp(jav media center 2005 mai si c pro ou familliale c bon)et j'ai un cd d'exploitation xp home sp2 de Hp

----------


## Alexsky

voila j'ai un petit probleme j'ai installer sans le vouloir 2 fois windows vista sur mon ordi !!!
et j'aimerais donc en dsinstaller un parcequ' il me prend trop de place et comme vous l'avez surement deviner je ne sais pas du tout comment faire !!
alors si vous avez une ide comment le formater ou je ne sais quoi faites en moi part SVP !!


merci d'avance

----------


## Kvin766

Bonjour  tous, Alors voil moi j'ai un problme.
Celui-ci concerne aussi Vista mais c'est diffrent.

Je vous explique :

Voil, je viens d'acheter un PC portable et biensur c'est Vista qui est installer et je voudrai l'enlever pour pouvoir installer windows XP.
Auriez vous une solution svp ???

Merci d'avance

Cordialement,

----------


## Thes32

Commence d'abord par te procurer un CD XP pro a feras l'affaire!!

----------


## nadegek

Bonjour 
je viens d'acheter un PC portable et bien sur c'est windows vista qui est install. J'aimerai le supprimer pour installation Windows XP dition familial (je posssde le CD d'installation). Pouvez vous m'expliquer comment faire ? Merci ::roll::

----------

